

How to Display Math and Code on Your Site - eglover

I&#x27;ve written a couple tutorials on MathJax and Google Prettify for putting LaTeX and syntax highlighted code on your site.<p>Displaying Math: http:&#x2F;&#x2F;ethanglover.biz&#x2F;blog&#x2F;how-to-display-math-equations.php<p>Displaying Code: http:&#x2F;&#x2F;ethanglover.biz&#x2F;blog&#x2F;how-to-display-code-on-site.php<p>(Bonus) Creating Static Headers and Footers: http:&#x2F;&#x2F;ethanglover.biz&#x2F;blog&#x2F;how-to-create-static-header-footer.php
======
zachlatta
What's the reasoning for making this a text post instead of submitting the
URLs directly?

~~~
eglover
Because it's three links, not one.

------
randy86
Thanks. I already use MathJax and it is good. Is there an equivalent to
MathJax for mathematical charts (e.g. y = f(x) rather than a random scatter)
and/or for plane geometry (e.g. calculate angle A in the shown triangle etc.)?

~~~
eglover
MathJax has something called "JSXGraph" that I've never used. Looking at it,
it might take some getting used to, but doesn't seem too bad.

[http://www.onemathematicalcat.org/JSXGraphDocs/JSXGraphDocs....](http://www.onemathematicalcat.org/JSXGraphDocs/JSXGraphDocs.htm)

